
Google cancels AI Ethics Board due to employee outcry over conservative member - drak0n1c
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jilliandonfro/2019/04/04/google-cancels-its-ai-ethics-board-less-than-two-weeks-after-launch-in-the-wake-of-employee-protest/
======
zaroth
Breitbart had an “exclusive” article quoting extensively from leaked threads
showing this outcry.

They have had a series of reports with leaks from Google and highlighting some
of the more surprising things said at TGIF talks.

Obviously they are reporting with a specific viewpoint and bias, but I find
some of their articles informative despite this.

[1] - [https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/04/04/exclusive-leak-
goo...](https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/04/04/exclusive-leak-google-
heritage-foundation-meltdown/)

~~~
drak0n1c
Breitbart is usually the one that receives and publishes those types of leaks
because they are increasingly one of the only outlets that conservatives in
those companies trusts to consistently protect conservative sources and
reliably follow through on publishing that kind of material.

It's unfortunate that the wider media increasingly ignores leaks and news that
goes against the grain. It's made me, someone who does not like what Brietbart
has become post-Andrew, have to check them occasionally to get a fuller
picture.

------
ebg13
> _Google cancels AI Ethics Board due to employee outcry over conservative
> member_

This title has been altered. The article's title is "Google Scraps Its AI
Ethics Board Less Than Two Weeks After Launch In The Wake Of Employee
Protest", and the person in question is being shunned for "anti-LGBTQ views
and stance on immigration", not for being a conservative.

It has also already been discussed to death at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043)

~~~
pard68
Thanks.

This is stupid because a) "anti-LGBT" just means "not actively supporting" and
b) this has no bearing on AI. Wish we could rewind even five years to when you
did not have to be in lock step with the DNC to have job security.

